

Teacher's Union opens its own Lesson Plan Sharing site - hendler
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/19/us/teachers-union-to-open-lesson-sharing-web-site.html 

======
antidoh
"While many teachers relish sharing lesson plans, some say they might also
hesitate to simply give away materials they have spent years fine-tuning.

"“It was the first time I paused and thought, ‘I have spent 10 years
developing this unit, tweaking documents,’ and I wondered, ‘Do I just stick it
all up there?’ ” she said."

YES, if you want to maximize your reach. You're very unlikely to sell it, so
the only objection left is that some teacher might become more effective, and
somehow compete better with you.

Contrast that with students around the country, around the world, directly
benefiting from your 10 years of expertise. Wouldn't you like to look back on
that in retirement?

